# cloudy



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

Has the temps changed? Clear to cloudy is usually a symptom of chill haze. Also, some boiled meads can get a suspension haze when mixed around, which will clear in a month or so. so yea... just nearly every problem in brewing... wait it out.


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

no serious temp change just a couple tipn' tastes thats' all.

I didn't boil or heat the must either at the start...has a bit of a pastie after taste.

what will it taste like if it's oxidized?..how will i know?


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

Oxidization can happen, but it ussually doesn't when no head as been applied. Make sure you leave little head space as possible.


Oxidization tastes like cardboard, as I remember it... but others have said it tastes like paper, or sherry.


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

I would also check to make sure you didn't get a stronger wild yeast in there and its renewing fermentation.

Worst scenario yet is acetic acid bacteria, but you would notice the white film on top if that was the scenario.

Honey Vinegar might be tasty now I think about it.


----------

